# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > المجلس الشرعي العام >  ما رأي شيخ الإسلام ( ابن تيمية ) في التعامل مع الجن ؟

## المستفيد

السلام عليكم ،
الأخوة الأفاضل ..

يشيع البعض ان شيخ الإسلام ابن تيمية يجيز التعامل مع الجن على العموم
ما هو رأي شيخ الإسلام ..

وهل اجد عندكم بعض النقولات أو الإحالات عن هذا الموضوع ؟؟

وجزاكم الله خير

----------


## أبو حاتم الرازي

راجع كتاب الشيخ مشهور في الجان فإنه جامع في بابه وفق الله الجميع

----------


## مراد بن صالح

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته
قال شيخ الإسلام في آخر كتابه الماتع الفرقان:
والمقصود هنا أن الجن مع الإنس على أحوال:
	فمن كان من الإنس يأمر الجن بما أمر الله به ورسوله من عبادة الله وحده وطاعة نبيه، ويأمر الإنس بذلك فهذا من أفضل أولياء الله تعالى، وهو في ذلك من خلفاء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ونوابه.
	ومن كان يستعمل الجن في أمور مباحة له فهو كمن استعمل الإنس في أمور مباحة له، وهذا كأن يأمرهم بما يجب عليهم وينهاهم عما حُرّم عليهم، ويستعملهم في مباحات له، فيكون بمنزلة الملوك الذين يفعلون مثل ذلك،  وهذا إذا قُدّر أنه من أولياء الله تعالى، فغايته أن يكون في عموم أولياء الله، مثل النبي الملك مع العبد الرسول؛ كسليمان ويوسف مع إبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ومحمد صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم أجمعين.
	 ومن كان يستعمل الجن فيما ينهى الله عنه ورسوله إما في الشرك، وإما في قتل معصوم الدم، أو في العدوان عليهم بغير القتل كتمريضه وإنسائه العلم وغير ذلك من الظلم، وإما في فاحشة كجلب من يطلب فيه الفاحشة، فهذا قد استعان بهم على الإثم والعدوان، ثم إن استعان بهم على الكفر فهو كافر، وإن استعان بهم على المعاصي فهو عاص إما فاسق وإما مذنب، غير فاسق.
	وإن لم يكن تام العلم بالشريعة فاستعان بهم فيما يظن أنه من الكرامات مثل أن يستعين بهم على الحج، أو أن يطيروا به عند السماع البدعي، أو أن يحملوه إلى عرفات ولا يحج الحج الشرعي الذي أمره الله به ورسوله، وأن يحملوه من مدينة إلى مدينة ونحو ذلك، فهذا مغرور قد مكروا به، وكثير من هؤلاء قد لا يعرف أن ذلك من الجن، بل قد سمع أن أولياء الله لهم كرامات وخوارق للعادات، وليس عنده من حقائق الإيمان ومعرفة القرآن ما يفرق به بين الكرامات الرحمانية وبين التلبيسات الشيطانية، فيمكرون به بحسب اعتقاده، فإن كان مشركا يعبد الكواكب والأوثان أوهموه أنه ينتفع بتلك العبادة ويكون قصده الاستشفاع والتوسل ممن صوّر ذلك الصنم على صورته من ملك، أو نبي، أو شيخ صالح، فيظن أنه يعبد ذلك النبي أو الصالح، وتكون عبادته في الحقيقة للشيطان. قال الله تعالى ﴿وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ(40)قَ  الُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ﴾[سبإ:40-41]، ولهذا كان الذين يسجدون للشمس والقمر والكواكب يقصدون السجود لها فيقارنها الشيطان عند سجودهم ليكون سجودهم له، ولهذا يتمثل الشيطان بصورة من يستغيث به المشركون، فإن كان نصرانيا واستغاث بجرجس أو غيره جاء الشيطان في صورة جرجس أو من يستغيث به، وإن كان منتسبا إلى الإسلام واستغاث بشيخ يحسن الظن به من شيوخ المسلمين، جاء في صورة ذلك الشيخ، وإن كان من مشركي الهند جاء في صورة من يعظمه ذلك المشرك، ثم إن الشيخ المستغاث به إن كان ممن له خبرة بالشريعة لم يعرفه الشيطان أنه تمثل لأصحابه المستغيثين به، وإن كان الشيخ ممن لا خبرة له بأقوالهم نقل أقوالهم له فيظن أولئك أن الشيخ سمع أصواتهم من البعد وأجابهم، وإنما هو بتوسط الشيطان.
ولقد أخبر بعض الشيوخ الذين كان قد جرى لهم مثل هذا بصورة مكاشفة ومخاطبة؛ فقال يرونني الجن شيئا براقا مثل الماء والزجاج، ويمثلون له فيه ما يطلب منه الإخبار به، قال فأخبر الناس به، ويوصلون إلي كلام من استغاث بي من أصحابي فأجيبه فيوصلون جوابي إليه، وكان كثير من الشيوخ الذين حصل لهم كثير من هذه الخوارق إذا كذّب بها من لم يعرفها، وقال إنكم تفعلون هذا بطريق الحيلة، كما يدخل النار بحجر الطلق، وقشور النارنج، ودهن الضفادع، وغير ذلك من الحيل الطبيعية، فيتعجب هؤلاء المشايخ ويقولون نحن والله لا نعرف شيئا من هذه الحيل، فلما ذكر لهم الخبير إنكم لصادقون في ذلك، ولكن هذه الأحوال شيطانية أقروا بذلك وتاب منهم من تاب الله عليه، لما تبين لهم الحق، وتبين لهم من وجوه أنها من الشيطان، ورأوا أنها من الشياطين لما رأوا أنها تحصل بمثل البدع المذمومة في الشرع وعند المعاصي لله، فلا تحصل عند ما يحبه الله ورسوله من العبادات الشرعية، فعلموا أنها حينئذ من مخارق الشيطان لأوليائه، لا من كرامات الرحمن لأوليائه.
والله سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب، وإليه المرجع والمآب.
انتهى كلامه رحمه الله


وعلق عليه معالي الوزير صالح آل الشيخ:
المقصود من هذا الفصل هو أن علاقة الإنس بالجن مبيَّنة في الكتاب والسنة، وأنها ليست متروكة لاجتهاد الناس فيما يرون أنه ينفع، فالنبي عليه الصلاة والسلام مبعوث إلى الثقلين الجن والإنس بعامة، وهذه البعثة معناها أنهم يؤمرون ويُنهون، وأنّ التكليف الذي على الإنس تكليف على الجن، وأنّ الجن ليسوا بخارجين على شريعة محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام.
فإذن ما يكون بدعة في حق الإنسي هو بدعة في حق الجني، وما كان وسيلة إلى الشرك في حق الإنسي يكون وسيلة إلى الشرك في حق الجني، وما كان شركا في حق الإنسي يكون شركا في حق الجني، لهذا كان الساحر الذي يستخدم الجنّ كان كافرا لأنه استعان بهم في أمور أَشرك فيها وأولئك دعوه إلى الشرك فصاروا هم كفارا وصار الساحر أيضا كافرا، كما قال جل وعلا ﴿وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولَا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلَا تَكْفُرْ﴾[البقرة:102] ثبت عنه عليه الصلاة والسلام أنه قال «حَدّ السّاحِرِ ضَرْبه بالسّيْفِ» أو «ضَرْبة بالسّيْفِ» والصحيح أن هذا حد ردة وليس حد تعزير أو قصاص؛ كما هو مبسوط في موضعه. 
إذن فالجن مخاطبون بمثل ما خوطب الإنس، لهذا من الجن مسلمون ومنهم مشركون، من الجن يهود ونصارى وسنة وبدعة إلى آخره، كما أن الإنس فيهم ذلك، إذا تبين هذا فللإنسي مع الجني كما ذكر أحوال:
أكمل هذه الأحوال أنه إذا علم الإنسي بالجني فإنه يكون فيه في مقام ورثة الأنبياء؛ أنه يأمره وينهاه؛ يأمره بطاعة الله وينهاه عن معصية الله، كما يحصل لبعض أهل العلم إذا قرؤوا على أحد وكلّمهم الجني الذي يكون متلبسا بالإنسي فإنه إذا نطق فإنهم يعلمونه التوحيد وينهونه عن الشرك ويأمرونه بالإحسان وينهونه عن التعدي والظلم الذي منه دخول الجني في هذا الإنسي، فيأمرونه بما أمر به الله جل وعلا به ورسوله وينهونه عما نهى الله جل وعلا ورسوله ، وهكذا كان عليه الصلاة والسلام وورثة الأنبياء يفعلون ذلك لا يطلبون منهم ولا يسألونهم بل يأمرونهم وينهونهم ويتلون عليهم القرآن والسنة إقامة للحجة عليهم وتعليما لهم وأمرا بالمعروف ونهيا عن المنكر كما يُفعل هذا مع الإنسي، سواء بسواء لأنهم مكلفون.
والحال الثانية أن الإنسي قد يحتاج إلى جني في أمر مباح، وهذا لا حرج أن يستخدم الإنسيُّ الجنيَّ إذا احتاج إليه في أمر مباح؛ لكن هذا بشرط وهو ألاّ يكون هذا ديدنا له؛ يعني يؤاخي قرينا من الجن أو إذا احتاج علما أو خيرا طلب من جني معين، بل الاستخدام الذي قاله هنا شيخ الإسلام (ومن كان يستعمل الجن في أمور مباحة) يعني إذا عرض له الجني استعمله في أمر مباح، أما أن يكون الجني مآخيا مستخدما دائما هذه ليست بالحالة الجائزة؛ لأن هذه تفضي إلى محرم والله جل وعلا قال في وصف الإنس والجن ﴿رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ﴾[الأنعام:128] ومعنى الاستمتاع يعني الديمومة؛ أن الجني يستمتع دائما بالإنسي والإنسي يستمتع دائما بالجني، كما يستمتع الرجل بصديقه الدائم معه وكما يستمتع الرجل بمتاعه وأهله إلى آخره بما يكون ملازما له، إذا عرض له فإنه يخاطبه وقد يطلب منه أشياء ويستخدمه في أمر مباح، وهذا على وجه القلة لا على وجه الديمومة؛ يعني من عرض له جني فاستفاد منه في أمر مباح فلا يقال هذا خارج عن الشريعة، لكن من كان له جني يقول أنا أستخدم هذا الجني المعين دائما فهذا لاشك أنه محرم؛ لأنه لم يأتِ عليه دليل لا من الكتاب ولا من السنة ولم يكن عليه فعل أهل العلم والسلف بل كانوا يفعلون بالجن كما كان عليه حال النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام وحال أصحابه من بعده.
المقصود من هذا أن قول شيخ الإسلام (ومن كان يستعمل الجن في أمور مباحة فهو كمن استعمل الإنس في أمور مباحة)؛ فالإنسان يعرض له إنسي فيطلب منه شيء يسأله عن شيء يعرض له يسأله عن شيء لكن لا يتخذه دائما على هذه الحال في سؤال الجني. 
فإذن سؤال الجني دائما إما أن يقول أسأل قريني أو يقرأ على أحد وإذا تكلم سأله أو يتخذ عنده شخص فيه جني ملابس له وكلما أراد أن يستعلم شيئا قرأ عليه حتى ينطق الجني ثم بعد ذلك يسأله على أشياء، فإن هذا كله من وسائل البدع والمحدثات وهو محرم ومنكر ويجب النهي عنه.
أما الاستخدام الذي يكون في حالة دون حالة يعني تارة يعرض له مرة ونحو ذلك فهذا لا يقدح، مثل ما كان يحصل لبعض الأولياء؛ يعني ممن مثل بهم شيخ الإسلام يعني في مقصود كلامه أنه إذا استخدمه مرة ونحو ذلك استعمله في عمل مباح فهذا لا حرج فيه.
الحال الثالثة في علاقة الإنسي بالجني:  في علاقة الاستمتاع بالمحرم إما بالإخبار بالغيب أو بالإتيان بالأمور المحرمة له من نساء أو مردان أو خمر أو مال مسروق يأتي به الجني ونحو ذلك، هذه كلها حرام وهي حرام وهي بحسب الحال إن كان استخدمه في أمور شركية فهو شرك وإن كان استخدمه في محرم فهو محرم.
ثم ذكر في آخر قال (إن استعان بهم على المعاصي فهو عاصي إما فاسق وإما مذنب غير فاسق) وذلك أن المعصية قد تكون فسقا وقد لا تكون فسقا فليست كل معصية فسقا، وكذلك ليس كل عاص فاسقا فالفاسق هو الذي يجاهر بالكبيرة، هذا الذي عليه حد الفسق أما فعل الصغائر ليس بفسق، وكذلك الكبيرة إذا استتر بها فلا يحكم عليه بالفسق لقوله «كلّ أمّتي مُعَافىً إلا المجاهِرون»، فالمعاصي منقسمة إلى كبائر وصغائر، وإلى فسوق وإلى غيره؛ وكذلك فاعل المعصية قد يكون مذنبا وقد يكون فاسقا بحسب نوع الذنب وصفة ارتكابه.
سؤال: استعمال الإنس للجن ما يشترط فيه أن يكون استعماله لما في مقدور الإنس فعله، لأنه ممكن أن يتعدى ما ليس في مقدور الإنس؟
الجواب: لا، في مقدور الجن ليس في مقدور الإنس، يشترط أن يطلب منهم أشياء في مقدورهم.
سؤال: ما يؤدي إلى الفتنة افتتان الناس، مثلا يحملونه إلى الحج وطيره في الهواء؟
الجواب: هو فتنة إذا حدّث به أو بين لهم أنّ هذا من وَلايته وإلى آخره هذا بحسب الذي يحصل له، حصلت للصحابة أشياء ما افتتن الناس بهم، حذيفة رضي الله عنه أتاه أناس في دمشق فسألوه الدعاء يعني طلبوا منه أن يدعوا لهم فدعا، ثم أتوه مرة أخرى فطلبوا منه الدعاء فأنكر عليهم وقال: أنبياء نحن؟ ففرق بين الاستمرار والحالة، هذا أصل مهم، ففرق بين الاستمرار في الأشياء والحالة؛ لأن الاستمرار يجعل الشيء ملازم يجعل الشيء يعتقد فيه إما اعتقاد في شخص أو اعتقاد في حالة أو صفة إلى آخره، العبرة بالحالة العبرة بالفاعل.
وقال أيضا في تعليقه على الكلام المولن بالأحمر:
هذا إذا كان، إذا كان صحيحا؛ يعني قد يأمرهم وينهاهم مثل ما حصل لسليمان عليه السلام، كل ملَك عليهم يأمر وينهى، إذا كان، فهذا يكون بمنزلة الملوك مش بمنزلة المحتاج ما يخرج عن هذا القسم، هو يأمرهم وينهاهم لأنه كالملك عليهم، أوامر كثيرة يدخل ضمنها الأمر بالواجب، كذلك عندك في النسخة الثانية (وهذا إذا كان يأمرهم) يعني من كان استعملهم في أمر مباح وهو مع هذا يأمرهم وينهاهم بما يجب عليهم فهو كالملك لأن الملك يسعى في صلاح رعيته وهو يجمع ما بين الاستفادة منهم في الأمور المباحة وأمرهم ونهيهم ما يجب شرعا.
الحال الأولى: حال الكُمَّل.
الحال الثانية: هذه موارد زلل.
سؤال: قال (فهو كمن استعمل الإنس في أمور مباحة له)؟
الجواب: تعرف أصلا أن استخدام الإنس والطلب منه، تعرف الأصل فيه المنع، هذا يعني رتب هذا على هذا، يعني أن الأصل الترك، يعني وإن عرض يعني عرض جني وقال أخدمك، إن عرض جني وقال: أنا أدلك على الطريق، مثل واحد ضاع في فلاة، وقال له: أنا أدلك على الطريق، أو أشباه ذلك فإن قال له دلني ، فلا بأس، باعتبار أنه حاضر يقدر ويسمع، وإن تركه فهو مثل استخدام الإنس وقال له أنا لست محتاج لك، أنا بَدُلْ الطريق بنفسي، يعني المقصود في أصل المسألة، موش في الاستعانة، يعني فيه أناس يرفضون حتى الاستفادة من الإنس على الأمور المباحة يقول أنا أموري أجريها بنفسي خاصة الذين يسعون في الكمالات السلوكية.
...ما فيه شك، هو مثل استعمال الإنس، استعمالك في أمور مباحة، يعلم الإنسي أنها مباحة، هذا إذا جاءه الجني؛ عرض له -مسلم أو غير مسلم- لا بأس به، إذا كان الأمر مشتبها عليه ما يدري فلا بد أن يكون مسلما مثل استخدام الإنس لأنه لا يأمن الجني الكافر ولا يشترط هنا؛ لا أعرف أن أهل العلم قالوا تسأله مسلم أو كافر، لكن إذا جاء من جهة الكيد فيحذر الجني، إذا جاء من جهة قبول الخبر: الجني خبره ضعيف لا يصدق إلا أن يكون على البرهان، مثل بعض الناس يِجِيلَهْ الذين يقرؤون يجيء الجن ينطق يقول هذا فيه بلاء أو يعلمه بعض الأشياء وزوجته ما أدري أوش سوّت، خبر الجن أصله ضعيف ما يصدق لأن الجن هذا لا تعلم عدالته ولا تعلم صدقه ولا تعلم ديانته، كيف تأخذ خبره وتنقله للإنس؟ يحصل مشاكل يحصل مصائب وقطيعة بسبب نقل خبر الجني إلى الإنس، يقول فيكم بلاء مسويلكم كذا وكذا، أم الزوج فعلت فيك كذا وكذا من جهة الجني، والجني خبره ضعيف ما يصدّق، فلا يجوز نقله حتى تعلم عدالته، العلم بعدالة الجني متعذرة.
ولهذا قال أهل العلم في المصطلح؛ مصطلح الحديث: وحديث الجني ضعيف. يعني إذا كان في الإسناد جني فالإسناد ضعيف، وفيه روايات كثيرة معروفة في أسانيدها جن لكن هي ضعيفة.
انتهى كلامه حفظه الله

وعلق الشيخ الدكتور خالد المصلح على العبارة الملونة بالأحمر:
وهٰذا القسم في الحقيقة لا يخلو من حالين:
إما أن يكون بسعي وطلب للإنسان فهـٰذا لا يجوز لأنه داخل في قوله تعالىٰ: ﴿وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا﴾[الجن:6].
القسم الثاني أن يكون بمبادرة ومبادءة من الجن دون طلب، فهٰذا جائز ولا حرج على الإنسان معْ أنه يجب عليه أن يحترس بأن لا يكون ذلك استدراجا منهم إلىٰ الوقوع في الشرك، وما أشبه ذلك.
 على كل حال رأي الشيخ -رحمه الله- في الاستعانة بالجن واضح وهو أنه يجوز لهم الاستعانة بهم في الأمور المباحات على أن لا يكون وسيلة ذلك محرمة؛ يعني بشرط أن لا يتوصّل للإستعانة بهم من طريق أو بطريق محرم.
والقول الثاني هو الذي فصلنا فيه وهو التفريق بين أن تكون الإعانة معروضة وبين أن تكون الإعانة مسؤولة فإذا كانت مسؤولة فإنها لا تجوز ولو كان الطريق مباحا؛ لأنه لا طريق مباحا في الاستعانة بهم: ﴿وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ الْإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ الْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقًا (6)﴾[الجن:6].

----------


## المستفيد

بوركتم ....

----------

